# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  CRIANZA DE PATOS ES UN BUEN NEGOCIO??

## jose bustamante

Buenas tardes amig@s 
Quiero abrir este tema: La crianza de patos es un buen negocio, en particular, saber si la producción de manera semi moderna - tradicional (no a gran escala) puede ser rentable para aquellos que desean tienen tierras disponibles en el campo y cuenta con un capital menor a los 10,000 soles. 
Sé que producir en el campo tiene la ventaja de la disposición de alimento como el maiz, vegetales, y agua a la mano, sin mucho costo. Asimismo, el tema de vender como pato de campo (granja artesanal) debería ser visto como de mejor calidad, por el sabor de la carne y la mejores propiedades de su huevos, aunque de este último no se si tenga la relevancia o importacia en el mercado. 
saludos y espero sus comentarios  
José Bustamante
Cel 991890034Temas similares: Crianza de patos Crianza de cuyes Artículo: Crianza de pollos creció 7% en el 2012 en el país MEJORAMIENTO DEL LABORATORIO DE CRIANZA DE INSECTOS BENEFICOS Conservación de la selva puede ser un buen negocio, sostiene el Ministerio del Ambiente

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

No conozco el negocio desde dentro, pero si sabes criar patos y tienes mercado, debería serlo. En ese sentido, ¿ya has criado patos anteriormente? ¿Tienes una idea de a quién le venderías tu producción y a cuánto lo compran? 
Lo primero que tendrías que hacer es ver si los costos de producción y el precio de venta tienen una fórmula rentable, y luego podrías evaluar los riesgos del negocio con un análisis FODA (fortalezas, oportunidades, debilidades y amenazas). 
Con eso tal vez puedas poner un punto de partida para seguir intercambiando información al respecto. 
Suerte y saludos

----------

